# RIP Sheldon :(



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Last night, I lost my old man, Sheldon..
There was some moss that was in his tank that I left because I thought it was pretty, and last night, he got stuck in it. I feel absolutely awful..I ripped that moss out of there and threwit in the garbage, never ever using moss again. I'm so so sorry sheldon </3 Hes the boy that started it all!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

So sorry for your loss


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

aww. I'm sorry dear. ;-;
He's in the great pond wiff all the other fish though, havin a blast. <3


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh so sorry it terrible  I never had moss and i wish everyone who has it aware about what can happen.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Oh what a beauty Sheldon was! Sorry he died  I never thought Moss could pose such a danger to fish.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks guys  Neither did I! My 'Fish room' seems a little more empty now that "shelly" is gone.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

aww...you and your baby soso...cute  Congratulations!!! 

Sorry again for your betta  Do you have another one?


----------



## Animalfreak (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Liquid (May 12, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. I'm awfully new to bettas. I just don't understand what the moss did to him. Was he stuck for an extended period of time?


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

ANHEL123 said:


> aww...you and your baby soso...cute  Congratulations!!!
> 
> Sorry again for your betta  Do you have another one?


Thank you!
Yep I have lots of bettas lol. 4 adult females and 5 adult males..I have no idea how many 4 month olds now haha. Over 100 still I think.

But Sheldon was in a 15 gallon tank that had a LOT of plants in it, went to feed him the night before and didnt see him, but I just figured he was hiding somewhere or being elusive. I'm not sure how long he had been stuck in it, he was totally fine and un-stuck that morning...Little did I know that 24 hours later, he'd be gone  Poor guy..I feel just awful. I ripped all the moss out and boiled it just for added revenge lol.


----------



## ANHEL123 (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow 9 bettas and 4 month old happy mother lol 

I have 10 bettas, big baby and a dog lol And my husband told to me that i can't complain to him , that i don't have enough time ....since it my decision to have all those pets lol Everyday betta day.

Good luck with your adorable baby and your pets


----------

